
Entropic: A federated package registry for anything - okket
https://github.com/entropic-dev/entropic
======
feross
Some context for this. The former npm CTO, CJ Silverio, announced this project
at JSConfEU '19 and framed it as an alternative to the npm registry. There's a
video of the announcement here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLMbvEc2zk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLMbvEc2zk)

------
s_kilk
Reading the readme, it's very refreshing to see a project be rooted in a real,
material analysis of the situation, the various subject groups, and the
interests involved. Makes a big change from the usual idealist piffle.

I wish these folks the very best.

